# Wa handle making and installation tutorials?



## ChuckTheButcher (Sep 30, 2013)

Does anyone know of any tutorials on making and/or installing wa handles. I have looked on google. Found a lot of people asking the same question but no good answers. I recently started a wood working class, because an 80 hour work week isn't enough, and would really like to give handles a shot. I just don't know where to start. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## NO ChoP! (Sep 30, 2013)

CrisAnderson27 just did a pretty nice WIP thread...check it out.


----------



## ChuckTheButcher (Sep 30, 2013)

NO ChoP! said:


> CrisAnderson27 just did a pretty nice WIP thread...check it out.



I don't know how I missed that. Less than a week old. Thanks.


----------

